# Vintage Rayovac Sportsman 3-7D Hotwire?



## Bografan (Oct 10, 2010)

Howdy y'all. Been a lurker, and have logged just a handful of posts on the forums. I don't know where this goes, so feel free to move it if need be. I've been reading up on [email protected],85, ROP Hi/Lo, etc... Anyhow. This flashlight has been `in the family' for a couple of decades, and was just unearthed in a scavenging trip within the deeps of my father's garage. I remember using it's twin while out hunting for the first time (That one we wrapped with electrical tape to cut the glare). This one still has the tag attached and only a couple of scuffs on the lens, and has `Made in the USA' on the switch and name plate. Three point switch: ON/OFF/Momentary button. PR20 or PR3 bulbs were stock....

My question(s) is/are:
1. Is the intrinsic value of the vintage light worth more `bone stock'-- Should it be hotwired?
2. What kind of LumenZilla type monster is possible with this thing? Any ideas? If it's outside my skill level I'd just as soon sell/trade it to someone who can enjoy it, but if there's a simple boosting of output I'll do it just for the freak out factor. 

Pics Attached----


----------



## buickid (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd say keep it for the sentimental value!


----------



## jacktheclipper (Oct 10, 2010)

buickid said:


> I'd say keep it for the sentimental value!


 
...Or maybe a reversable mod..


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2010)

Very interesting thread !

Thank you for sharing this with us. :thumbsup:


My suggestion:


Don't change ANYTHING, which can't be UN-done ! ! !


Make sure you save EVERYTHING !

Having the cardboard tag means a LOT.


BTW . . . .

I'm quite amused they expect one to use the PR-3 bulb for 4-cells !


_


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 10, 2010)

I have an old Rayovac Sportsman 3D with same size head. Broken window, which is almost 1/4 inch thick. Keep yours. Moving this in Incan forum.

Bill


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 11, 2010)

If it were mine, I'd leave it stock.

I've acquired a 2C and a 2D Rayovac Sportsman - both from around 1965.

The 2C I bought was brand new in box.

The 2D is almost mint and actually still has the price and model number stamped on the lens.

They are both for the collection.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 11, 2010)

The thought of melting the reflector, or making it brittle from overheating, makes me think of keeping any mods quite conservative.

Here's what I would do.

Go with 7 NiMH cells and a Mag 6-cell Krypton bulb. The Krypton bulb will be a big brightness lift over the PR20, is identical in appearance, and because it draws no more power than the PR20, will generate no more heat.

(You can also use the Xenon bulb, but that differs in both light colour and bulb appearance.)


----------

